# Am I entitled to anything?



## rain333 (1 Apr 2011)

Hi all,

I was in second level adult education from September until last week, when my course finished. I am hoping to go back in September (to finish the course), but it depends whether I get a place.

While in college I received the back to education allowance of €188 euros per week, now that I am finished college for the summer, I have no money, unless I get a job.

While I have no job, I have no money to live on, currently I have 4 cents in my purse.

Luckily I live at home (I was living out of home while in college) so was unable to save anything due to rent/bills/food/travel 

I went into the Social Welfare today and make a repeat claim (I was on JSA before when I was unemployed) and the women there told me because I am a student I am unable to claim anything.

I explained that my course is now finished until September and I have no other income, all she said was "you are still a student so you can claim anything"

I am 19, my mother earns very little money (she works part-time, the BTEA I was receiving in college, was a bit more than her weekly weekly wages), my grandmother owns the house, my father is not a part of my life and I have no siblings.

Is there anything at all, no matter how small that I can claim? I cannot even afford a postage stamp to send out any CV's. 

I don't know if they have no stopped my BTEA payment from next week onwards as they know I am not in college now, but even if they haven't stopped it and it is continued to be paid into my bank account, I will not touch it, it is not my money to spend, it belongs to the state/taxpayer and is only payable when one is attending a college course, as I am now finished college I have no right to spend that money. It is also fraud (in my opinion) which is a crime, and something I refuse to do, so if they do continue to pay it into my bank account, when they realise their mistake (and they will realise) all the money will be there for them when they want it back. 

Any and all help appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Guest105 (1 Apr 2011)

Hello Rain33 and welcome to ask about money.

For a moment there I thought you were too young to be on the BTEA but I notice the following from the Citizen Information Website 

_if you are getting *Jobseeker's Allowance*, *Jobseeker's Benefit* or *One-Parent Family Payment* for the required period of time and aged between 18 and 20 and you have been out of the formal education system for at least 2 years you may qualify for Back to Education Allowance. _

Were you on jobseekers before you started the course? 

It states on the website that:

_Back to Education Allowance is payable in the same way as your current social welfare payment. It is paid for the duration of the course. If you were previously getting a jobseeker's payment, you will not get the Back to Education Allowance during the summer period between academic years. However, you can apply for __Jobseeker's Benefit__ or __Jobseeker's Allowance__. You may get BTEA during the summer if you are on work placement or work experience that is an essential part of your course._


I think the lady in the Social Welfare office made a mistake in saying you are not eligible for any social welfare payment especially given mother is on such a low income.

Go back to the Social Welfare office again and ask to speak to someone who deals with BTEA 

Try not to worry too much, it will get sorted for you and I hope you get into year 2 of your course!

Out of interest why is your course finished so early? I thought all of these courses finished in May for the summer recess.


----------

